# medical card for dysthymic disorder in rhode island to a minor?



## matrixhomie (Sep 7, 2009)

well i live in rhode island, i have been diagnosed with oppisitional disorder, dysthymic disorder(chronic depression), and reactive attachment disorder. 
my parents say if i can get a medical card they would allow me to smoke and grow marijuana, but its kindve like my parents saying "yeah when you can make pigs fly we'll let you smoke weed, haha he actually thinks hes going to get a medical card".
well ive been to probably 10 or more therapists in my life and theyve all done nothing, i asked my doctor about medication for my disorders and she said i would have to see a therapist for a couple months before she would reccomend or perscribe medications.
im writing this because i had a dream tonight about argueing with my parents about something i cant remember, i woke up about an hour ago, started crying not because i thought the dream was real but because the emotions i felt in the dream were still active, i wrote a paragraph of lyrics about suicide, thought if i died would anyone even care, and are the people in my life even worth a suicide note. i think about these things alot but only occassionally i get into it enough to cry or put a knife on my veins thinking about it. one time i was so pissed off i just ran to the park and just starting going at my veins with a rock that wasnt that sharp thankfully.
i guess what im saying is ive used marijuana many times and ive realised it helps with what im going through whatever that is, but i dont know how to approach getting a medical card since i have no support from my doctor. 
if anyone here is a doctor in RI or can help me out in ANY way that would be appreciated,
and please dont ban me or whatever because of my age, i have parent consent and im just here to get some help.

and yes i have thought about "**** it il just smoke weed illegally", but its exspensive, i dont feel like getting a job, and its winter so unless i get a medical card im not going to be growing indoors anytime soon.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 18, 2009)

matrixhomie said:
			
		

> well ive been to probably 10 or more therapists in my life and theyve all done nothing, i asked my doctor about medication for my disorders and she said i would have to see a therapist for a couple months before she would reccomend or perscribe medications.


 
Your problem is obvious. You need to see a therapist.



			
				matrixhomie said:
			
		

> but its exspensive, i dont feel like getting a job.


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

wait you want med mj but you wont get a job. what the hell is wrong with the younger generation these days. if i where your parents.........


----------

